# عاجل أغلاق قناة الأمة وهروب النصاب الدولي أبو أسلام أحمد عبد اللة بالتبرعات



## candy shop (8 أكتوبر 2012)

*







عاجل أغلاق قناة الأمة وهروب النصاب الدولي أبو أسلام أحمد عبد اللة بالتبرعات
علم الموقع  ان أدارة النايل سات قامت بوقف تردد قناة الأمة المملوكة للشيخ  لأبو أسلام أحمد عبد الله بسبب عدم سدادة لمستحقات النايل سات لشهور عديدة  وكان ابو اسلام قد حصل علي تبرعات شهرية من داخل و خارج مصر بحجة مكافحة  التنصير و دعم للمسلمات الجدد و لتسدي تكاليف قناتة المشبوهه و كانت تذهب  هذة الأموال الي حساب الشيخ أبو أسلام و اولادة بدون تسديد تكلفة القمر  الصناعي للنايل سات 
رغم أعطائة أكثر من مهلة للسداد يأتي هذا الموقف بعد الكشف عن فضيحة طرد  الشيخ أبو أسلام لزوجة ابنة و طفلها و أمتناعة عن سداد نفقتهما
*​* 
*
*موقع المصري الحر *


----------



## amgd beshara (8 أكتوبر 2012)

انا مش مستغرب 
المواقف دي من الشيوخ بقت حاجة عادية جدا
 ربنا يرحمنا و يفتح العيون
شكرا للخبر امي


----------



## حبيب يسوع (8 أكتوبر 2012)

[/SIZEهؤلاء هم نصابون لصوص ليس لهم مبدا وليس عندهم قيم


----------



## grges monir (8 أكتوبر 2012)

لو خبر صحيح
هتبقى ضربة قوية لهولاء المنافقين المتاجرين بالناس باسم الدين


----------



## SALVATION (8 أكتوبر 2012)

يعنى ايه هرب ؟
ازى يعنى يهرب؟
مسلسل هروب الشيوخ ابو اسلام وقبليه الشيخ على ونيس 
نتمنى الامن يفسرلنا الناس دى هربت ازى؟​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 أكتوبر 2012)

ابو اسلام شخصية قذرة نرجو من الله التعامل معها وفقا لمشيئته وعدله.​


----------



## النهيسى (8 أكتوبر 2012)

*سهلوله الهروب​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 أكتوبر 2012)

*سؤال ايضا فى نفس السياق:
مامصير التبرعات التى ذهبت لحساب الشيخ محمد حسان للإستغناء عن المعونة الأمريكية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (8 أكتوبر 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *سؤال ايضا فى نفس السياق:
> مامصير التبرعات التى ذهبت لحساب الشيخ محمد حسان للإستغناء عن المعونة الأمريكية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *[
> 
> ...


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 أكتوبر 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> سمعان الاخميمى قال:
> 
> 
> > *سؤال ايضا فى نفس السياق:
> ...


----------



## چاكس (8 أكتوبر 2012)

grges monir قال:


> لو خبر صحيح
> هتبقى ضربة قوية لهولاء المنافقين المتاجرين بالناس باسم الدين



*لو الخبر صحيح ..
صدقنى المسلمين هيلاقوا اى عذر عشان يبرروا افعال شيوخهم القذرة .. هيقولولك النبى صلعم جاله فى الحلم و قاله اخلع بفلوس الناس .. و لك الاجر و الثواب و انك على خلق عظيم* :yaka:


----------



## ElectericCurrent (8 أكتوبر 2012)

>>>  ســـــؤآل  هام من  ثائر مصرى  أكرره مع كل رجال مصر 
*أين هى الفلوس التى جمعها محمد حسان [حــبــر الباطل ] وربان التدليس والنصب  والزيف 
لتكون بديلاً  عن المعونة الامريكية ؟؟؟ * 
إنتا هاتعمل  [زى الربانين ,و الرهبان  يدخرون الذهب والفضة ويأكلون السحت !!!!]  ,وآلآ هى تهم تلقي على الاخرين فتأتؤون أشر مما  تضجون على الابرياء بلا دليل .
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
ملحوظة وعنييكم هاتوريكم - الحلوف ابو اجرام فى حالة ديوثة فقط أى   هو فى حالة اختفاء استراتيجى - فى نقرة من النقر -فقط لا غير وسوف يأتى بفتح مبين جديد 
يمسك كتاب  ,ويقعد   يــشــخ عليه[     لامؤاخذه -معاشرة المجرمين تحكم ] 
فهذا اعظم ما تفتقت عنه  الحضارة [  ]  التى بلغتها  خير غمة اخرجت للناس


----------



## apostle.paul (8 أكتوبر 2012)

*يعنى الامور مش بس سافل وقليل الادب وتربية حوارى لا دا كمان نصاب وبينصب على خلق الله*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (8 أكتوبر 2012)

> متى
> 
> 9: 4 فعلم يسوع افكارهم فقال لماذا تفكرون بالشر
> 
> في قلوبكم !



+يا حبيبي لماذا المراوغة والمناورة - لماذا التلاعب والتلاسن 
.لماذا تتعرض لمقدساتنا 
وهل إذا سال واحد من الاقباط المصريين المختصيين بأحوال بلده  ][ شأن وطنى  عام ] يبقي شــــــر....

ولما زبانية العواطلية السلفيين ممن لا عمل ولا مهارة لهم [السلفيين = التلفيين ]
ويطلبوا   مراقبة أموال الكنائس [شأن خاص لا يخصهم ] الا يعتبر هذا*  شر *   ؟؟؟؟؟!!
+ولما واحد يجمع فـــــلوس * بدون ترخيص *من وزارة الشئؤن الاجتماعية ..ولا الجهات المعنية فى الدولة -وخروجاً على مؤسسات الدولة ؟؟!!
ثم تسكت الابواق  وتنطفى أضواء السيرك وينفض المولد سوكيتى ؟؟؟  بلا حساب !! من حقنا كمصريين نستفسر لماذا لازالت    ولا  زالت مصر  تأخذ المعونة الامريكانى* يا ولداه؟*؟!!...فهل كانت الحركة المسرحية لزوم دفع جههات  بعينها فى إبتلاع الطعم  والدفع بها إلى عملية نصب  وهمية ؟؟؟. هل من دولة   وأجهزة دولة تأخذ على عاتقها  مراقبة أمثال محمد  حسان ممن يتربحون  من الدعوة ؟؟؟ 
> أم  أن  محمد حسان * دولة داخل دولة* ؟؟!!


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 أكتوبر 2012)

*ياريت مصدر الخبر*
*لأن هؤلاء تعلموا أطلاق الشائعات على انفسهم*
*ثم يطلعوا يكذبوها *
*حركات عوالم ...مفقوسة *
*زيهم زى الرقصات لما تنحسر عنهن الأضواء أو يطلع لهن كرش *


----------



## marcelino (9 أكتوبر 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> سمعان الاخميمى قال:
> 
> 
> > *سؤال ايضا فى نفس السياق:
> ...


----------



## jajageorge (9 أكتوبر 2012)

ادارة النايل سات أعادت قناة الشيخ النصاب أبو أسلام رغم عدم سداد مستحقات 
القمر الصناعي المصري بعد تدخل وزير الأعلام الأخواني صلاح عبد المقصود وبعض رجال الأعمال في جماعة الأخوان
ليتعهدو بسداد متأخرات قناة الأمة لأدارة النايل سات في مقابل اعادة القناة المسيئة للمسيحين و المحرضة الأولي علي الأرهاب
ليتضح امام جميع المسيحين في مصر أن جماعة الأخوان هي التي تقف خلف هذة الأبواق و تقوم بتأجيرهم ليسبو المسيحيين و يحرضو ضدهم ليل نها
حتي تظهر جماعة الأخوان في صورة الأسلام المعتدل و يروجو لنفس خطة مبارك أما نحن او امثال هؤلاء المشايخ
جدير بالذكر ان أدارة النايل سات كانت قد أوقفت قناة الأمة الفضائية لعدم تسديدها المستحقات الشهرية رغم حصول النصاب الدولي أبو أسلام أحمد عبد اللة علي تبرعات
من خارج و داخل مصر تقدر بالملايين بحجة مكافحة التنصير و تبرعات يتم أستخدمها في خطف و أسلمة القاصرات
ويقوم بأيداع هذة التبرعات في حسابة الشخصي و يستخدمها في شراء العقارات و السيارات لأبنائة 
و يروج عن نفسة ان كتباتة ترعب الكنيسة و انة باحث في شئون الأديان و كتبة العبقرية تنفذ من الأسواق فور طباعتها

حتي يستطيع الحصول علي التبرعات من بسطاء الفكر الذين يصدقو روايتهم
وكان قد تم الكشف مؤخرا عن طرد أبو أسلام لزوجة ابنة و حفيدة و عدم تكفلة بهم مما دعا زوجة ابنة لللجوء للقضء للحصول علي نفقة لها و لطفلها.


----------



## عبد اللة (10 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم رجعت لكم بعد غياب ولكن لعذر

اولا احب ان انوة لشيى جميل جدا

اولا تم بحمد الله رجوع قناة الامة وهى شغالة الان 
ثانيا ردا على جمل انة هرب لا لم يهر يهرب متى ولا يذهب للمحكمة عشان قدسية الكتاب المقدس انتو بتقولو اية (دا محاكمة القرن) 

ولو بتابعو الاحداث هتعرفو انة فى الشريط السفلى يكتب عدد المبالغ التى جمعها وما سوف يبقى وهكذا 

ورابعا لو بتابعو الاحداث ستعرفون انة قد هجم على مكتبة من بعض البلطجية يحملون صفة صحفين وتم امساكهم وحجزهم فى قسم الوايلى وجارى التحقيق الان 

وبخصوص خبر انة طرد زوجة ابنة وابناهها يريت الى كتب الخبر يقول من اين اتى بة 

ويقول ايضا انة منع الاصراف عليهم على من زوجة ابنة وولدها هو من الذى يصرف على البيت 

زوجها او ابو زوجها يريت توضح الخبر وتقول من اين اتيت بة


----------



## عبد اللة (10 أكتوبر 2012)

اولا السلام عليكم 
ثانيا : زى مبيقول الناس البلد بلدنا مش قصدى البلد بلد الا عايش فيه سواء مسلم مسيحى يهودى اى كان ولكن قصدى انا بضرب المثل على المنتدا هذا ( انا لو قليت ادبى او حصل سوء تفاهم علطول اسطبة احذفت 
عطلة اسبوع شهر عشان يتربا 

طب لماذا سوء الادب من الاصدقاء الذين يسيئون الادب على السلفية ورموذها المحترمة 

لما يقول صديقى تربيت حوارى ونصاب لماذا تصفون الاستاذا ابو اسلام بالرقاصات لماذا هل هذا ادب


----------



## apostle.paul (10 أكتوبر 2012)

> طب لماذا سوء الادب من الاصدقاء الذين يسيئون الادب على السلفية ورموذها المحترمة



*رموزها ايه يا ضنايا؟
المحترمة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*يا ابنى ان ذكرت السفالة وقلة الرباية ذكر السلفيين


وشكلك كدا منهم 
*


----------



## AdmanTios (10 أكتوبر 2012)

عبد اللة قال:


> طب لماذا سوء الادب من الاصدقاء الذين يسيئون الادب على السلفية ورموذها المحترمة
> 
> لما يقول صديقى تربيت حوارى ونصاب لماذا تصفون الاستاذا ابو اسلام بالرقاصات لماذا هل هذا ادب



*الأخ عبداللة

تفضلت حضرتك بذكر رموز محترمة ؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟
أي منهم تقصد بداية من بكار إعتذار و نهاية ببرهامي الكاذب
و ما بينهم أكثر و أكثر و الأمثلة تملاء كتب ؟!؟!؟

فهل من أفكار جديدة لكيفية الأعذار ؟*


----------



## عبد اللة (10 أكتوبر 2012)

قصدك اية بالظبط 

مش فاهم 
اية الا عملو نادر بكار وبعدين اية الا عملو ياسر برهامى ارجوك فصلى الموضوع عشان اعرف


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 أكتوبر 2012)

عبد اللة قال:


> *لماذا تصفون الاستاذا ابو اسلام بالرقاصات *



*لما واحد يروح يعمل عملية ( تجميل ) لمناخيره ...يبقى شغل عوالم *
*لما يطلع يقول طلعوا عليا وقلبونى ...ويتضح أنه كداب يبقى شغل رقاصات*
*لما واحد يحط بنت على حجره* *ولما يتظبط يقول بنت اختى يبقى شغل عوالم *
*وفى الآخر يطلع كداب ..وأن البنت مسكينة ومش قريبته ولا حاجة ...**يبقى شغل رقاصات *
*لما واحد ينكر أن أمه مش أمريكانية ويقوم الدنيا ويقعدها علشان يقعد هو على الكرسى يبقى شغل عوالم*
*لما يتضح بعد كدة أنه كداب ...يبقى شغل رقاصات* 
*لما واحد يستعرض ويحرق الكتاب المقدس على الملأ فى رقصة أستعراضية ..يبقى شغل عوالم*
*لما ييجى قدام النيابة ويقول لأ دة مش الأنجيل أنا عايز أنجيل "عيسى" يبقى شغل رقاصات*
*



			لماذا هل هذا ادب

أنقر للتوسيع...

**فعلا ...مش أدب *
*ووجب الأعتذار للرقاصات والعوالم *


----------



## كليماندوس (10 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لما واحد يروح يعمل عملية ( تجميل ) لمناخيره ...يبقى شغل عوالم *
> *لما يطلع يقول طلعوا عليا وقلبونى ...ويتضح أنه كداب يبقى شغل رقاصات*
> *لما واحد يحط بنت على حجره* *ولما يتظبط يقول بنت اختى يبقى شغل عوالم *
> *وفى الآخر يطلع كداب ..وأن البنت مسكينة ومش قريبته ولا حاجة ...**يبقى شغل رقاصات *
> ...


الله عليك
يسلم فومك
و كمان الظاهر ان حكايه لم التبرعات لمناهضه " التنصير " الظاهر موجه حلوة و بتجيب سبوبة كويسة و سوقها ماشى...
و آدى النتيجه - فص ملح وذاب...رغم انه عليه فلوس للمحطة .
 يا رب يتعلموا ان فيه ناس غاوية منظرة + عمل قرشين من الهوا


----------



## عبد الحفيظ (11 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
بعتذر عشان انا ادخلت فى الموضوع ولكن اناخذ فقرة فقرة 

1: الخاص بموضوع الشيخ انور البلكيمى : جميل جدا ودا محرم فى الاسلام عشان تغير لخلق الله ولكن انا كنت متابع هذا الموضوع والراجل على كم قناة قال انا والله مش قصدى ولكن تاثير المخدر والصدمة افقدونى تركيذى وقال ايضا انة لم يقصدر عملية تجميل ولكن كان هناك مشكلة فى الصوت بسسب طول المناخير 
ولكن الرجل نصدقة

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
2: بخصوص الشيخ على ونيس على ما اعتقد انة ماذال الان هارب ( وسمعت من المحامى الخاص تبعة انة هرب الان كل شيى علية ولكنة برى ولم يفعل شيى 
وقارت ايضا على صفحة حزب النور على الفيس تنهم قد شكلو لجنة تقصى وذهبم الى البنت وفعلا وجدوها وقالت الحقيقة انها كنت معة وانها تقرب لة وان الشرطة لفق الموضوع  وهذا على حد علمى 

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::

وبخصوص الشيخ حازم ابو اسماعيل لو بتعرفو تقراء كنتم عرفتم الن المحاكمة الامريكية اثبتت ان امة ليسة تحمل الجنسية الامريكية ,,, ولو ولو بتابعم من الاول كنتم عرفتم قسم الجنسية فى الداخلية اثبت عدم حمل والدة المدعو الجنسية الامريكية ومعايا صورة من الشهادة والمحكمة (القضاء الادارى )

::::::::::::::

وخصوص الشيخ ابو اسلام : انا معاة دة مش كتاب مقدس هل الله قال انة هذا كلامى خدة ولا المجامع القدسة هى الا اخترتة ..


واذا قلنا انة شغل رقاصات فشغل الرقاصات هما المجتمعين عند قسم الويلى الان عشان ينصرو البلطجية الذين اقتحمو مكتب الاستاذ ابو اسلام 

يريت متحزفوش ولا كلمة عشان انا مصور الموضوع ..


----------



## amgd beshara (11 أكتوبر 2012)

> ولكن تاثير المخدر والصدمة افقدونى تركيذى وقال ايضا انة لم يقصدر عملية تجميل ولكن كان هناك مشكلة فى الصوت بسسب طول المناخير


صوت ايه و مخدر ايه 
ده الدكتور اللى عمله العملية نفسه قال انه خرج في نفس اليوم و مفيش اي تأثير للمخدر 
يعني هو كذاب و عمل بلاغ كاذب و دي حقيقة واضحة 
انت بقه عايز تصدقة انت حر بس  مستحيل حد عاقل يصدق التخاريف دي 


> قارت ايضا على صفحة حزب النور على الفيس تنهم قد شكلو لجنة تقصى وذهبم الى  البنت وفعلا وجدوها وقالت الحقيقة انها كنت معة وانها تقرب لة وان الشرطة  لفق الموضوع  وهذا على حد علمى


ايه العقلية دي شرطة ايه اللى هتلفق لشيخ تهمة 
و لما هو برئ ازاي لسه هربان لحد دلوقتي 
و لما البنت قريبته ليه كانت معاه بليل في عربية لوحدهم 
و لو شفت الفيديو هتلاقيها بتقول انا خطيبته و هو قال ايوه 
طلعت في الاخر قريبته  ( الكذب ملوش رجلين )

و ازاي تصدق صفحة سلفية و انت عارف ان الكذب محلل في الاسلام تحت مسمي التقية 


> وخصوص الشيخ ابو اسلام : انا معاة دة مش كتاب مقدس هل الله قال انة هذا كلامى خدة ولا المجامع القدسة هى الا اخترتة ..


اه .. انت ارهابي 
و الله قال ده كلامه في الكتاب المقدس و في قرأنك 
انت غافل عن الحقيقة بقي دي مشكلة كبيره عندك 


> يريت متحزفوش ولا كلمة عشان انا مصور الموضوع ..


ايه شغل العيال الصغيرة دة 
ناقص تقول موتو بغيظكم ..
مساكين


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أكتوبر 2012)

> *يريت متحزفوش ولا كلمة عشان انا مصور الموضوع*


* صور زى ما انت عايز يا أستاذ عبد الحفيظ*
*لا أحنا بنخاف ولا بنترعش ولا بنتهدد ...*



عبد الحفيظ قال:


> 1: الخاص بموضوع الشيخ انور البلكيمى : جميل جدا ودا محرم فى الاسلام عشان تغير لخلق الله ولكن انا كنت متابع هذا الموضوع والراجل على كم قناة قال انا والله مش قصدى ولكن تاثير المخدر والصدمة افقدونى تركيذى وقال ايضا انة لم يقصدر عملية تجميل ولكن كان هناك مشكلة فى الصوت بسسب طول المناخير





عبد الحفيظ قال:


> ولكن الرجل نصدقة
> ..


* يا أستاذ هو حر فى نفسه يعمل اللى عايز يعمله ..مش شغلنا ..ولا شغلتنا أنه حلال أو حرام فى الأسلام*
*شغلنا أنه مُتهم بالبلاغ الكاذب وتم الحكم عليه بالفعل*
*شغلنا انه راجل حزبى أسلامى وكاااااااذب*


> *2: بخصوص الشيخ على ونيس على ما اعتقد انة ماذال الان هارب ( وسمعت من المحامى الخاص تبعة انة هرب الان كل شيى علية ولكنة برى ولم يفعل شيى *


* كاااااااااااااااااذب*
*ومحكوم عليه ومستانف الحكم *


> *وان الشرطة لفق الموضوع وهذا على حد علمى *


* هُم ...كاااااااااااااذبون *



> *وبخصوص الشيخ حازم ابو اسماعيل*


 *هذا الشيخ عااااابد للسُلطة ...وكفى *


> *وخصوص الشيخ ابو اسلام : انا معاة دة مش كتاب مقدس هل الله قال انة هذا كلامى خدة ولا المجامع القدسة هى الا اخترتة ..*


 *وانت مالك وهو ماله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*وانت مالك بجد ؟؟؟؟؟ أية اللى دخلك وحشرك أنت وهو ؟؟؟؟*
*كتاب مقدس عند مجموعة من البشر ...تصدق ان فيه ناس عايشين معاكم فى الكرة الأرضية ؟؟؟*
*صدق أو لاتصدق أنه صحيح ....*
*الشيوخ المذكورين أعلاه لم أذكرهم أنا بالأسم ولكن حضرتك اللى أوردت أسمائهم *
*وانا رددت عليك فى حدود ما قالته المحكم والسُلطات المختصة* 
*تدخلك فيما لايعنيك بتقرير هذا مقدس وهذا لآ *
*هو فى حد ذاته شغل عوالم مالهمش غير فى لم النُقطة *


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*سورى يا جماعه اضطريت احرمكوا من عبحفيظ للابد 
مع انه حد مسكين اوووى ومتغرر بيه بس يلا بقى اهو اخد الشر وراااااااح *


----------



## amgd beshara (11 أكتوبر 2012)

> *سورى يا جماعه اضطريت احرمكوا من عبحفيظ للابد
> مع انه حد مسكين اوووى ومتغرر بيه بس يلا بقى اهو اخد الشر وراااااااح *


انا حزين جدا علي الناس دي 
كان محترم اول ما دخل المنتدي او بيمثل الاحترام 
كنت مبسوط جدا من طريقته في الحوار في البداية
و لما لقي كل شبهه و ليها رد منطقي مقنع ابتدي يلجأ للف و الدوران و اخيرا الشتيمة 
انا بجد حزين جدا علي الناس دي


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أكتوبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *سورى يا جماعه اضطريت احرمكوا من عبحفيظ للابد *
> *مع انه حد مسكين اوووى ومتغرر بيه بس يلا بقى اهو اخد الشر وراااااااح *


*لية كدة بس يا أستاذة ؟؟؟*
*كنت حابب أسمع رده ...لكن ما علينا يا حكومة *
*نشوفه بأسم تانى وحساب جديد ومصوراتى ديجيتال :t33:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أكتوبر 2012)

يوحنا المصري قال:


> انا حزين جدا علي الناس دي
> كان محترم اول ما دخل المنتدي او بيمثل الاحترام
> كنت مبسوط جدا من طريقته في الحوار في البداية
> و لما لقي كل شبهه و ليها رد منطقي مقنع ابتدي يلجأ للف و الدوران و اخيرا الشتيمة
> انا بجد حزين جدا علي الناس دي


*طيب بذمتك يا يوحنا ...*
*أنا جبت أسماء شيوخ ؟؟؟؟*
*أنا باروى قصص قانونية واقعة وصادر فيها احكام *
*هما بقى على راسهم بطحة *
*دة ذنب عبوود ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## amgd beshara (11 أكتوبر 2012)

> *دة ذنب عبوود ؟؟؟؟*


لا يا غالي طبعا مش انت السبب 
هو داخل اصلا معبي و مغيب و محضر نفسه بكلمتين هيرميهم و يصور الموضوع و يروح يزغرط في منتدي من بتوع بير السلم 
المشكلة انه هو نفسه رفض التعليم ولجأ للف و الدوران و الشتيمة بعد ما كان محترم 
هو ده اللى مضايقني ان كل ما ينجذبوا و يتمسكوا بدينهم اكتر بيبقوا شتامين و منحطين و بيرددوا كلام من غير فهم 
انما انت في السليم يا كبير


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2012)

يوحنا المصري قال:


> انا حزين جدا علي الناس دي
> كان محترم اول ما دخل المنتدي او بيمثل الاحترام
> كنت مبسوط جدا من طريقته في الحوار في البداية
> و لما لقي كل شبهه و ليها رد منطقي مقنع ابتدي يلجأ للف و الدوران و اخيرا الشتيمة
> انا بجد حزين جدا علي الناس دي


*متحزنش يا يوحنا النموذج ده بنقابل منه كتير
ربنا يهديه وينور عينيه ويسامحه على شتايمه *


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لية كدة بس يا أستاذة ؟؟؟*
> *كنت حابب أسمع رده ...لكن ما علينا يا حكومة *
> *نشوفه بأسم تانى وحساب جديد ومصوراتى ديجيتال :t33:*[/QUOTE*]
> معلشى بقى يا عبود تتعوض فى مجيه تانيه
> ...


----------

